# Welche RTX 2070 ?



## Minion85 (6. Oktober 2019)

Guten Abend,liebe Leute 

Also ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikarte kaufen es muss leider Nvidia sein da ich einen 144 HZ G Sync Monitor benutze,Ich haber derzeit eine GTX 1060 verbaut.
Es soll also eine leistungsteigerung her ! 

Mein sSystem sieht zur Zeit so aus.

Gtx 1060 Asus
Prozessor Intel I7 6700 K
8 GB G Skill
Board MSI Black Rainbow six edition 
Netzteil Superflower 750 Watt Platin
Kingston 1 TB SSD



So jetzt wisst ihr Bescheid 

Kommen wir zu meiner frage ich selbst habe schon diverse karten Verglichen ,sie soll leise sein und bitte schnell ich dachte da an eine  Zotac 2070 Super AMP 
oder Palit Super jet Stream  diese beiden Karten habe ich zzt im Auge ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen über Vörschläge freue ich mich.Ach so ja also der Preis sollte unter 600 euro liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2019)

Du willst also eher eine 2070 super und nicht eine normale 2070? Und keine AMD, da Du nen Monitor mit G-Sync hast?

Ich hab selber keine Erfahrung, aber vielleicht die Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Phantom, die hat 3 Lüfter => theoretisch müssen die weniger schnell drehen als wenn eine Karte nur 2 Lüfter hat. Zudem ist die ab Werk ein Stück übertaktet. Es muss aber 30cm Platz im Gehäuse sein-.


----------



## Minion85 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ja genau weil die auch den besseren  chip haben statt die Normale  RTX 2070 ahm ja habe einen Asus 144 HZ G sync Monitor und bin deshalb an Nvidia gebunden ZB diese Super jet Stream 


https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-SUPER-AMP-EXTREME-GDDR6-256-bit_1328926.html


https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...R-JS-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1320436.html


Monitor habe ich diesen ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR

Deshalb muss es Nvidia sein habe die Natürlich wieder clever gemacht .....


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2019)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Ja genau weil die auch den besseren  chip haben statt die Normale  RTX 2070 ahm ja habe einen Asus 144 HZ G sync Monitor und bin deshalb an Nvidia gebunden ZB diese Super jet Stream
> 
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-SUPER-AMP-EXTREME-GDDR6-256-bit_1328926.html
> ...


Es MUSS nicht unbedingt Nvida sein. Mit ner AMD kannst du halt die Sync-Funktion nicht nutzen, das ist alles    Ich meinte die hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ntom-GS-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Reta_1320437.html


----------



## Minion85 (7. Oktober 2019)

Ja eben ich habe mir den Monitor ja wegen G sync gekauft also bleibe ich auch bei Nvidia  , neee diese Karte ist voll Hässlich ich dacht an diese hier 

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...lick-OC--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_1320236.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...2070Super-GAMING-X-DDR6--Retail-_1329683.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...R-JS-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1320436.html

Welche von denen ist am besten ?? Die Palit Rock ist auch net schlecht oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2019)

Die Palit und KFA haben den gleichen Boosttakt und mehr als die MSI, daher würde ich eine von den beiden nehmen. Nimm halt die "schönere"


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren immer MSI-Karten gekauft und war damit zufrieden. Daher würde ich wenn ich jetzt wechseln würde und die 2070 bevorzugen würde auf die MSI RTX 2070 Gaming X setzen. Aber wenn ich dann wechsle (wird wahrscheinlich aber eher so Anfang 2020) dann nehme ich persönlich die MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio. Der Aufpreis zur ti von 50% ist mir da einfach zu heftig. 

Die Kühler der MSI sind auch ziemlich leise aber auch effizient. Zu den anderen Herstellern kann ich nicht viel sagen. ASUS soll auch sehr gut sein, da bezahlt man aber halt auch den Namen mit. KFI kenne ich nur vom Namen her.


----------



## Minion85 (7. Oktober 2019)

Mein Favorit was meinst du ??

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...GAMING-OC-8GD-3xDP-HDMI--Retail-_1328114.html


Aber viel nehmen sich diese Super Karten eh net denke ich,die sind ja wohl mehr 208 als 2070 .

zummindest sagen das die Tests der Karten


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2019)

Die Karten sind sich alle recht ähnlich, und sofern da nicht direkt viele Nutzer sagen, die sei viel zu laut, sind die auch alle relativ ähnlich bei der Kühlung. Entscheidend ist eher der Takt. Preisunterschiede hast du halt u.a. wegen Service, Marketing oder auch einfach, weil ein Shop die letzte "Fuhre" eines Modelles günstiger oder teurer eingekauft hatte


----------



## Minion85 (7. Oktober 2019)

Ok Vielen Dank am ende ist es diese geworden Super schnell und EVGA hatte ich sonst auch immer und sehr gute erfahrungen mit gemacht


https://www.caseking.de/evga-geforce-rtx-2070-ftw3-ultra-gaming-8192-mb-gddr6-gcev-367.html



Noch eine Frage ist das jetzt eine Super Karte in Form der RTX Super Karten ?? Da stand nähmlich nix bei


----------

